# The Devastation of Baal (Space Marine Conquests)



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

The popular Space Marine Battles series is relaunched with an epic novel that sees the whole Blood Angels Chapter in action, fighting a desperate rearguard battle to defend their home world from the predations of the tyranid hive fleet Leviathan.

After a brutal campaign in the Cryptus System fighting the alien tyranids, Lord Dante returns to Baal to marshal the entire Blood Angels Chapter and their Successors against Hive Fleet Leviathan. Thus begins the greatest conflict in the history of the sons of Sanguinius. Despite a valiant battle in the void around Baal, the Blood Angels are unable to stop the tyranids drawing ever closer, but their petitions for reinforcements are met with dread news. The Cadian Gate, the Imperium’s most stalwart bastion against Chaos, has fallen. In their darkest hour, no help will reach the beleaguered Dante and his warriors. Is this truly then the Time of Ending?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Who the hell is that on the cover?! They did a great job of drawing him look built out of available plastic parts but he's got no markings I recognize save the 4th squad marking on his knee. 

Is there a release date for this yet or just the cover now? I'm even more stoked to read this book than I was Dante and that was the first hardcover I've bought in friggin' eons. Sure we know how it ends already thanks to the core rulebook, but that's par for the course with 40k fluff. A lot of it is fleshing out the details of things we know have happened.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Who the hell is that on the cover?! They did a great job of drawing him look built out of available plastic parts but he's got no markings I recognize save the 4th squad marking on his knee.
> 
> Is there a release date for this yet or just the cover now? I'm even more stoked to read this book than I was Dante and that was the first hardcover I've bought in friggin' eons. Sure we know how it ends already thanks to the core rulebook, but that's par for the course with 40k fluff. A lot of it is fleshing out the details of things we know have happened.


28th Nov it is meant to be out, and yeah we know how it ends just hope that 

Gabriel Seth isnt one of the 5 that dies


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Blood Angels have such lovely custom armor styles.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Who the hell is that on the cover?! They did a great job of drawing him look built out of available plastic parts but he's got no markings I recognize save the 4th squad marking on his knee.


that looks very much like the limited edition metal BA veteran SGT with added cape en minus jumppack.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure that will all work out @evanswolves. With new sub-faction rules promised in the upcoming Codices they'll need all the existing characters in place.



Haskanael said:


> that looks very much like the limited edition metal BA veteran SGT with added cape en minus jumppack.


Got a pic of that model? Don't know why I didn't place it earlier, by his markings this marine is the sergeant of the 4th squad, 1st Company.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, absolutely epic. This has to be one of Guy Haley's best ever.
Unlike Dark Imperium, this one didnt have to waste space on world building, instead continuing right from what was set out in Dante. It is a must read for any blood angels fans. This book is sublime.

A few noteworthy suprises, but big spoilers. Read at your own risk.



Dante faces the Swarmlord, kills it and dying from his wounds. But... when he comes to, he is in the void and faced by Sanguinius' spirit whom heals him and commands him to live again, and Dante returns to the mortal coil.

Guiliman names Dante the Warden of the Imperium Nihilus.

Gabriel Seth is -VERY- angry about the Primaris marines and severely distrusts Guiliman.


----------

